# Wheel refurb in Edinburgh area?



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has a recommendation or experience of Edinburgh or local area wheel refurbishment companies?

Looking to get my BMW's MV3 sorted out, some horrible kerbing and a couple of cracks requiring welding. Grim.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

You could have a look at The Wheel Specialist https://www.google.com/maps/place/The+Wheel+Specialist/@55.929508,-3.2998477,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0xb48ca4de2504dea4!8m2!3d55.929508!4d-3.297659

They're a national franchise operation but if you called in you'd be able to judge the quality of their results for yourself and get a quote.

I had the style 32s off my e39 done at the Inverness branch soon after they opened there, and was very pleased with the price & results.

Are you going for painted or powdercoated?


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

I think I would prefer powder coating for a longer lasting finish?

Wheel Specialist are not far from me at all. Another outfit are even closer (Wheel Pro Scotland) but I don't know anyone who has used either of them!

Thanks for your input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

beambeam said:


> I think I would prefer powder coating for a longer lasting finish?.....


Mine were powder coated, lasted well and still looked good when I sold the car 4 years later. :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

The only one I could suggest is Scotwheels, had my old vRS wheel refurbed and they did a cracking job, plus only about £45 per wheel for a colour change and refurb. 
Their based in Perth but are also mobile so may be worth dropping them a message on FB and see if they'll cover your area.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Foz in Clackmannan are superb, had mine refurbed by them and happy to recommend them:

https://en-gb.facebook.com/fozsportsalloys/

Mine where 18" cades (badly kerbed), all fixed and shadow chromed for under £300 all in.


----------



## beambeam (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Used the wheel specialist in south gyle did a great job on my team dynamics would def use them again. Good price as well, you need to ask ;-)


----------

